

Spectrum mangagement: property rights, markets, and the Commons - drallison
http://assets.wharton.upenn.edu/~faulhabe/SPECTRUM_MANAGEMENTv51.pdf

======
drallison
This paper dates from 2003 but the issues remain and the analysis still
applies.

